

Backtype (YC08) releases Tweetcount, far more accurate than Tweetmeme - rantfoil
http://mashable.com/2009/07/06/tweetcount/

======
redorb
The article makes it sounds so business like; so competitive, but what are
these companies competing for? Who can add feature 'x' to twitter, when you
know if feature 'x' shows profitability then twitter will copy it internally
and the game is over... and if I was twitter I wouldn't buy that company out -
I would just copy it.

~~~
dshah
You could have said the same thing about search, but then, Summize did get
acquired by Twitter.

And, you're assuming that the only value in building out these features is the
potential to get acquired. It's possible that the feature itself has some
value to BackType given their business.

~~~
staunch
Saying Summize was acquired without us knowing how much was paid for it is
misleading. It could have been "acquired" for less than the amount of a big
signing bonus, in which case it's evidence against your point, not for it.

Generalized real time search is also almost certainly more valuable and
difficult technically than counting re-tweets, thus more likely to be acquired
at all.

------
onreact-com
I already implemented it on my blog, works almost perfectly. I'd like to
change fonts, font sizes etc. as well though.

